# East Broad Top Coach #12



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a complicated conversion of an Accucraft Jackson & Sharp Coach.












This coach has 14 windows and no bathroom, so I added 2 windows each side (from an old coach side left over from #29) and extended the coach to 44'. The sides were converted to board-and-batten. There's a bunch of construction photos over on LSC.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Pete- 
Looks great! 
BTW, my new loop up and running, wanna play? 

Jerry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Love it! That brings you to how many EBT coaches now? I really gotta get busy... 

BTW, Iron Horse Engraving (the company that does the EBT caboose kit reviewed in the current GR) is thinking about doing some EBT coaches as well... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

my new loop up and running 
Any time. Coach #12 needs a spin, and Mikado #15 hasn't been out for a long time. 

That brings you to how many EBT coaches now? 
I think it is five: #3, #12, #16, #29 and #20. #29 is about to get a green coat and be renumbered #19 so it can play with the big boys. 

is thinking about doing some EBT coaches as well... 
I wonder who gave them that idea. 

There's quite a few waiting to be done. The #14, #15 coach / combines would be an excellent choice, as you can't make an Accu J&S into one, as far as I can see!

Jason wanted #6, but we couldn't figure out the trucks. What we really need is a large size reproduction of this small pic, off the FEBT site. Any idea where the original is?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice coach! I like the way that came out. I've always thought that the manufacturers make their coaches too short for the prototypes. I don't know why they couldn't make a line of coaches that are scale length.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

that the manufacturers make their coaches too short 
Amber, 
The Accucraft J&S coaches are to scale, and pretty big next to any LGB or Bachmann coach. The Carter Bros coach kit that was around a few yeaars ago is only 36' prototype so it is small. It's the narrow gauge thing.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Well at least some company make a coach to scale.


----------

